# Boat Christening Gift?



## tonybinTX (Feb 22, 2008)

What's considered an appropriate gift for a boat christening/naming ceremony?

Alcohol of all types, I'm sure. Any unique ideas you've seen or heard of?

Thanks!


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

A ships bell. engraved with the boats name and lanch date.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

A ships bell with the name of the boat on it.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Freesail99 said:


> A ships bell with the name of the boat on it.


I like the way you think. lol


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Money, large denominations.

Oh, you don't mean for me.
There's free to expensive ideas below.
First boat; Stainless steel folding rigging/sailing knife with the boats name engraved on it.
old salt; a old brass compass or ships bell (antique, same name if you can find it, blank if not).
well equipped; gift certificate for x hours of you waxing the boat with the owner  - no money out of pocket and always needed.
Bare boat; a set of signal flags, and a flag halyard (installed), plus a book of flag etiquette.


----------



## bobwebster (Jan 25, 2005)

A sousaphone. Every boat needs a sousaphone.


----------



## tonybinTX (Feb 22, 2008)

HA! I assume that sousaphone replaces the traditional conch shell?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

A sailnet burgee! 
...or AFOC shorts!!


----------



## petegingras (Mar 29, 2007)

i like hand towels with the vessel's name embroidered lower on the fold so it’s displayed when hung on in the head, galley. On one or two of the towels, cuz you’re not cheap enough to get just one, embroider the date of commissioning.

Beach towels will only get lost when hung on the lifelines to dry. Lot cheaper than the bell, but it still says invite me aboard this summer.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Only boat christening gift I've ever given is a golf shirt or a canvas bag with the boat name and a small sailboat embroidered on it.....Do you suppose that's because my wife has a commercial embroidery machine and does such work part time?


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

I received a bunch of hats and shirts with my boat's name embroidered on them. They all wore out, shrunk or blew away within a couple of years. Also, I finally renamed my boat, making them obsolete, not to mention unlucky. However, the one embroidered gift that has lasted and that I still continue to use despite the outdated name is my heavy duty canvas tote bag. During the season I keep it in the trunk of my car so I am ready to go sailing at the drop of a hat. Keys, t-shirt, shorts, gps, handheld VHF, logbook, etc. Ready to go. The gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Papa1 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Dire Warnings on Denaming*



tonybinTX said:


> What's considered an appropriate gift for a boat christening/naming ceremony?
> 
> Alcohol of all types, I'm sure. Any unique ideas you've seen or heard of?
> 
> Thanks!


All bets are off if you haven't properly DENAMED your vessel. The sea gods need to understand clearly that your vessel is not in their books. If a vessel has two names they get very upset. All items with the previous name have to be removed and buried ashore so as to remove all doubt. Know that they welcome new vessels that are properly presented to their court.
A few days or a week later you can finally, with proper reverence and care, offer your supplications to King Neptune, Poseidon, and the Four Winds for their benevolence and kindness to your poor vessel. A cheap champaigne will just not do. You do not want to offend those worthys with trash. Of course you and your respectful crew be sipping along as the ceremony progresses.

It will take a lot of careful sipping to cover all the bases, so don't be cheap.

The last Naming Ceremony I participated in was in St. Pete on a newly-purchased 44' Morgan. There were serious flaws attending this event. For one, The new name was already painted on the stern which we covered with a sheet to no avail. Secondly, the old nameplate was thrown into the water just off the bow where any and all tattletale sea creatures could see it. Bummer! Thirdly, the denaming and the renaming occurred within minutes of each other before the champaigne lost its chill.

Sure enough we thought we would get by with our gaffes. Peace reigned on our happy vessel all the way to Key West. But your sins will find you out. Leaving Key West and heading to Norfolk found us being hammered by Tropical Storm Barry. So we anchored in Matecumbe Bight for five days.
Did the storm pass? Nope. It was waiting for us. The sea Gods knew the owner was an impatient and antsy 'type A' individual. The owner asked if we should make a run for it anyway. I replied that the Morgan could take it if the crew could. Sure enough, he hung onto the helm for two days while we motored North at five knots. He would not relinquish the helm because of all the slamming and sledgehammering. He felt safest there while his poor wife lost her groceries time and again below decks. He learned his lesson about doing the deed properly. Please, for your own sake and your crew's safety DENAME and NAME properly.
Capt. Smitty
P.S. The owner now has my procedure locked up in his safe but you should be able to Google one.


----------



## bobwebster (Jan 25, 2005)

*Raft of the Medusa*

A friend did give us a print of the painting "Raft of the Medusa," a motivational poster. It's up on the wall of our boat now.










Raft of the Medusa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

